# Jobs in Italy



## 3diamondracing (Jul 22, 2011)

Where is a good place to start when hoping to find work in italy?

Thank you.


----------



## Emmjay (Aug 2, 2011)

A good place to start is to tell us what sort of work you are looking for, and how much Italian you speak.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... and will you need a sponsor/work visa

Jo xxx


----------



## jenatsmi (Sep 15, 2011)

I own a US based sports marketing company - called Sports Marketing Italy. I specialize in baseball properties. I am currently looking for people to work on a independent contract basis - doing sponsorship sales in Italy / straight commission - but you must speak Italian and English. It's a great gig for someone coming with funds enough to live on until they get going. If you have any interest in this proposal, shoot me a message back we can connect.


----------



## LisaJW (Jan 7, 2012)

jenatsmi said:


> I own a US based sports marketing company - called Sports Marketing Italy. I specialize in baseball properties. I am currently looking for people to work on a independent contract basis - doing sponsorship sales in Italy / straight commission - but you must speak Italian and English. It's a great gig for someone coming with funds enough to live on until they get going. If you have any interest in this proposal, shoot me a message back we can connect.


Hi... are you still looking for people? Can you tell me a bit more about it? Can't PM you at the moment as I'm a 'newbie'.

Lisa


----------



## Vallecamonica (Jan 29, 2012)

jenatsmi said:


> I own a US based sports marketing company - called Sports Marketing Italy. I specialize in baseball properties. I am currently looking for people to work on a independent contract basis - doing sponsorship sales in Italy / straight commission - but you must speak Italian and English. It's a great gig for someone coming with funds enough to live on until they get going. If you have any interest in this proposal, shoot me a message back we can connect.


Hi jenatsmi,
my husband looking for a job, he speak both good english and italian. how to contact you? because me too, can't messages you.


----------

